# pounds of honey per gallon?



## Clayton

right around 12 lbs.


----------



## Dave W

HONEY:
1 gallon honey (3.79 liters) weighs 11 lbs., 13.2 ounces. (189.2 oz) [BEEKEEPING FOR DUMMIES, Howland Blackiston, 2002
BEEKEEPING, p16]
1 gallon honey weighs 11 lbs, 12 ounces at 68oF. [ABC&XYZ, 1974, p437]
1 gallon honey (14 to 18% moisture) weighs from 12 to 11.75 pounds [BEEKEEPING, Eckert & Shaw, 1960, p261]
Honey Specific gravity = 1.41 to 1.45 (water = 1.0 & weighs 8.3 lbs) [BEEKEEPING, Eckert & Shaw, 1960, p261]
Higher moisture content, less weight per gallon [BEEKEEPING, Eckert & Shaw, 1960, p261]


----------

